# betta help



## endurance (Sep 10, 2011)

i have a 1.5 gal aquarium with 1 betta fish

it has a filter, i used nutrafin betta plus bowl conditioner (makes tap water safe for bettas & coats scales and fins etc.

i put 15mls of the betta plus conditioner in the aquarium and let it run for 15 mins before i put the betta in

the food the pet store gave me for the betta is omega one freeze dried blood worms nutri-treat

no heater, no plants, just rocks

i just want to know if i'm good and got the right start

i also have a few other questions

which plants & other tank items should i add that the betta would like?

i want to add a snail in the tank, would that be ok with the betta?

i want to add just 1 more fish in the tank, which one would be the best to go with the betta?

thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No other fish - the betta can live in a small bowl, but adding another fish will cause them both to die.

If you want a single snail, I'd get something like a nerite snail, as they won't multiply.

Other than that, your betta tank sounds fine


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd also suggest that the night before you're ready to do a water change you fill a bottle or container of water and add your conditioner. Then let it sit for several hours to allow that water to get to the same temperature as the water in the Betta's current home. Its very important to not shock the fish with a difference in water temperature. 

The cleaner your water is the healthier your Betta will be and therefore I would keep it alone and not add any snails either. Whenever I see a Nerite snail in a tank I usually also see tons of their eggs which, although will never hatch in freshwater, makes the tank look ugly.

Hope this helps.
--
Paul


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Y2KGT said:


> The cleaner your water is the healthier your Betta will be and therefore I would keep it alone and not add any snails either. Whenever I see a Nerite snail in a tank I usually also see tons of their eggs which, although will never hatch in freshwater, makes the tank look ugly.


You mean, two nerites? If you keep them alone, they don't mate and don't lay eggs


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i would suggest to remove any rocks with pointy/sharp edges because sometimes when the betta gets scared, it's dart and rip the fins a little O:. i get put all my betta in bowls only, sometimes with a little marimo in each .

its always nice to get to meet others who like bettas!


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

You're looking good. I do reccommend a heater but it really depends on what your home's temp is at (I keep my house cool - makes my kids tougher and my wife angry  )

I would add a moss ball (Marimo) to help absorb some of the bio wastes.

Glad to see a fellow Betta Addict.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

endurance said:


> i have a 1.5 gal aquarium with 1 betta fish
> 
> i put 15mls of the betta plus conditioner in the aquarium and let it run for 15 mins before i put the betta in


Were those the correct dosage suggestions on the bottle? That seems like quite alot of water conditioner for a 1.5 gallon tank.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

15ml for 1.5 gallons? Uhmm yeah, you should really check the bottle.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

My conditioner bottle says 1 mL per 10 gallons ..


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 14, 2011)

mm in terms of snails.. apple snails are okay. But i wouldnt recommend it since you have a 1.5 gal and that if you add any fish in i guarantee they'll fight. If you're more into quantity of bettas then get a bigger tank and have a sorority of females. Plants dont bother with the one that came with a kit. You know those typical betta tanks with the small plant it has sharp edges. Try a more fabric plant rather than plastic! If you want a real plant you can try horn wort but not too much in my experience they grow fast ahah ;p. you should clean water every 4-5 days because hornworts do wither but they're great! =]


----------

